# Another Arkansas Hunter on board



## Nuge Fan (Aug 24, 2009)

heard nothing but great things about this site. Don't know why i waited so long to sign up! 

Shooting a PSE X-Force SS with trophy ridge 5 pin sight, QAD ultra drop-away, NAP Thunderblox, Vibracheck backstop string suppressor, v-flite stabilizer, PSE Top Gun Quiver, Nugent Goldtip 5575s tipped with G5 Montec CS's and Easton Tracer Nocks. Tru Ball Stinger release


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Nuge Fan. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to AT neighbor!
Where in Arkansas??


----------



## Nuge Fan (Aug 24, 2009)

WCWade said:


> Welcome to AT neighbor!
> Where in Arkansas??


Live in lonsdale (20 minutes from hot springs)

Hunt in lonsdale and camden


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------

